# Alfa romeo giulia unveiled



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

All-new Alfa Romeo Giulia unveiled on the 105th anniversary of the founding of A.L.F.A in the renovated Alfa Romeo Museum - "La macchina del tempo" - in Arese, Italy
◾Stunning design expresses three quintessential elements of Italian design: taut proportions, simple elegance and high-quality surface treatment
◾Driver-focused rear- or four-wheel drive platform with perfect weight distribution, advanced suspension and most direct steering in its class
◾Quadrifoglio version debuts bespoke state-of-the-art six-cylinder turbo engine with Ferrari-inspired technologies producing 510hp
◾Extensive use of ultralight materials result in an exceptional weight-to-power figure resulting in a 0-to-62mph time of just 3.9 seconds
◾Innovations such as Torque Vectoring, Integrated Brake System and Active Aero Splitter also introduced on this exciting new model
◾A new Alfa Romeo logo can also be found nestled in the distinctive trefoil nose of the new Giulia








The all-new Alfa Romeo Giulia has been unveiled to the international media on the 105th anniversary of the founding of A.L.F.A. (Anonima Lombarda Fabbrica Automobili) at a special event in the newly-refurbished Alfa Romeo Museum - "La macchina del tempo" - in Arese, Italy, in the presence of some of the most significant cars in automotive history.








Developed by a Skunkworks of the best engineers, designers and stylists within FCA, the new Giulia embodies the core elements which have made Alfa Romeo one of the world's best-loved automotive brands - distinctive Italian design; innovative powertrains, perfect weight distribution, unique technical solutions and the best weight-to-power ratio.








The taut and compact proportions of the Giulia have evolved from its all-new, rear-wheel drive architecture (all-wheel drive will also be available). With the engine and major mechanical components arranged between the axles to ensure perfect 50/50 weight distribution, the Giulia has very short overhangs, a long bonnet and muscular haunches, while the wheelbase is longest in its segment to maximise stability, comfort and practicality.

Naturally, traditional Alfa Romeo design cues have not been forgotten, as demonstrated by the simple, natural lines of the Giulia, the perfectly-honed surface treatment and the legendary trefoil nose, one of the most recognisable style elements in the automotive world.

Inside, the design is just as crisp and fuss-free and, crucially, centred around the driver, with the main controls grouped together on the small steering wheel in a similar fashion to a Formula 1 car, while the human-machine interface consists of two simple, user-friendly knobs for adjusting the Alfa DNA selector and the infotainment system. Premium materials, including carbon fibre and real wood, are chosen for their visual and tactile pleasantness and assembled in such a way to make the human touch visible.








Under the bonnet, a range of state-of-the-art engines power the new Giulia with a bespoke unit created for the top-of-the-range Quadrifoglio version. Tuned by engineers from a Ferrari background, the flagship V6 turbo petrol powerplant delivers an impressive 510hp, propelling the Giulia Quadrifoglio from 0 to 62mph in just 3.9 seconds, while also offering surprising fuel efficiency thanks to electronically-controlled cylinder deactivation system. As with all next-generation petrol and diesel engines, this six-cylinder unit is made entirely of lightweight aluminium and will, of course, deliver that distinctive Alfa Romeo sound to complement the performance.

In terms of the suspension, a sophisticated "Alfalink" multilink solution has been chosen for the rear axle, while the front suspension employs a new, double-wishbone set up. Developed exclusively by Alfa Romeo, a new semi-virtual steering axis optimises the filtering effect and guarantees rapid, accurate steering by keeping a constant caster trail in corners. In combination with electronically-controlled adaptive dampers, the always-perfect footprint allows the Giulia to tackle high lateral forces while still ensuring the steering feels direct, natural and instinctive even at very high speeds.

To emphasise the purity and excellence of the mechanicals, it was also determined that electronics should only be used to improve the driving experience. With this in mind, the Giulia introduces an innovative double-clutch Torque Vectoring system to allow the rear differential to control the torque delivery to each wheel independently, improving traction in low grip conditions without having to run up against an invasive stability control system. The Integrated Brake System is also being introduced on the new Alfa Romeo Giulia - an innovative electromechanical system which combines stability control and a traditional servo brake for instantaneous brake response and record-breaking stopping distances.

The new Giulia Quadrifoglio even has a front Active Aero Splitter to actively manage downforce for higher stability and better cornering grip even at high speed. These state-of-the-art systems are all governed by Chassis Domain Control, the 'brains' of the on-board electronics which has been assigned the specific task of optimising performance and driving pleasure.

The new Alfa Romeo Giulia also features a new Alfa DNA system which modifies the car's dynamic behaviour according to the driver's selection: Dynamic, Natural, Advanced Efficient (a new energy-efficiency mode introduced on the Giulia) and, naturally, Racing mode for high performance versions.

To obtain its extraordinary weight-to-power ratio (remarkably, lower than 3kg or 6.6lbs per hp) the Alfa Romeo Giulia combines ample engine performance with the extensive use of ultralight materials throughout. For example, carbon fibre was chosen for the propeller shaft, bonnet, roof and seat frames, while aluminium was selected for the engine, suspension - including the front domes and front and rear frames - wings and doors. The rear cross-member is made of aluminium composite and plastic and the braking system uses aluminium callipers and carbon ceramic discs.

And yet despite all this weight optimisation, the car also boasts the best torsional rigidity in its class, which helps not only optimise handling but also ensures better quality over time and improved acoustic comfort as well.

In short, the Alfa Romeo Giulia can be summed up by the Italian term 'la meccanica delle emozioni' (the mechanics of emotion), a phrase which will be used to publicise the car globally. In addition, the model also heralds the introduction of a new Alfa Romeo logo, designed by Robilant Associati, the distinctive shape and style elements of which are retained but modernised and renewed in line with the launch of the exciting new Alfa Romeo Giulia.

For images and details, visit www.alfaromeopress.co.uk and more information on the current Alfa Romeo range, please visit www.alfaromeo.co.uk


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Well that has to be one of the best looking Alfas ever.

Not read it all as I'm about to go out the door to work but I hope that's not just a concept but the actual car?


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Stunning truly epic looking car by why does that face look like a wasp to me! really menacing


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice looking car that and a return to rwd which is a wise move by alfa.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It certainly looks the part.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Side view looks very 3 series


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Tricky Red said:


> Side view looks very 3 series


Front looks Jag & rear looks Audi!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll give It to Alfa - they always make a stunning looking motor! Always really fancied a 159.

Never actually owned one and probably wont due to my dad constantly reminding me about old Alfa's! Some people still live in the past hey :lol:


----------



## CK_pt (Dec 27, 2009)

I really don't know what to say about this car, it looks good but... it also looks very german.

The front reminds me the Audi A6 - Headlights 









And the Rear looks like another VAG car:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

I love it. I want one!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

This is the first Alfa in 21 years of driving that I've liked :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Think the car is gorgeous and has figures to match it's sporty looks! For me the rear looks very maserati and thats no bad thing.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm not so sure about the interaction between the front headlights and the lower grill, makes it look like it is scowling for me.
The rear lights remind me of the ones on the kia optima.

I've liked nearly all of the recent alfas but i will need to see this in the flesh to get a better idea of the front end i think


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Seems quite tame and a bit 'Normal' if you ask me.

It looks nice though and I think they're after appealing to a more broader market so it makes sense to tone things down a bit.

As always, that front end is going to be ruined by a number plate being stuck on one of it's cheeks.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks stunning imo, the 500+ Bhp version will be a beast!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

My mate had a GT Sprint those days need to return, looks nice.

John Tht.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Typical Alfa - S T U N N I N G !!!:argie::argie:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That's a smart looking car and clever in that it manages to take design hints from other mfrs/models yet looking distinctive in its own right.

I hope they look to make an estate.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh my i likey


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Shame about the rear door handles. Would look miles better if they were hidden like all the older Alfas


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh yes. Large quantities of want with this one...

Loads of carbon goodies, active aero, 503bhp, manual gearbox, torque vectoring?! On paper it beats the M3 for me. Providing it rides well and has decent infotainment system, I don't even care if it's not quite as good. I still want one!


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

I wonder if it will be any more reliable than their usual offerings. I hope so, but suspect not.


----------

